# Drinking with fangs



## jiffer (Sep 7, 2014)

I am thinking of being a gothic vampire this year and I was wondering about wearing fangs. I read good reviews for Scarecrow fangs but I also read you cant eat or drink wih them. Anyone know why you can't? Do they come out when you drink? Im going to New Orleans and can not imagine going out and not have a drink. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheRetropolitan (Sep 7, 2014)

You can totally drink with the Scarecrow fangs. I believe it even says you can in the instructions, but cautions you to avoid red wine and coffee for staining reasons. I've done it plenty of times, but I wouldn't eat with them in, though.


----------



## jiffer (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks. Thats good news. On there webpage it says not to eat or drink because you run a risk of swallowing the fangs.


----------



## TheRetropolitan (Sep 7, 2014)

I mean, there's always a risk if you're not being careful, but I haven't had any issues with it, as they do attach fairly tightly. A straw also helps. I would be hesitant to eat with them, as a good stab into a bite of food could probably pull them off your teeth. That said, it's super-easy to get them on and off and it doesn't require an adhesive (at least the kind I have dont) so you could just pocket them during snack time.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I've had my Scarecrows for about 5 years now, and have drank with them plenty of times. Eating is a different issue, hahaha.

I've only heard not to drink dark colors things with them, but I always use a straw and it's no big deal. Here I am with my bottle drink and a straw at the Vampire Carnival, haha.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, just try to stick to light or clear liquids when you drink. And using a straw is a good idea too. You can "pop" them out to eat and "pop" them back in when you're done. No prob!


----------

